# Tom-Tom Europe?



## Mythe Errant (20 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour! 

 J'ai acheté en septembre l'application Tom-tom France. Je voudrais acheter la version Europe mais je lis que la carte France est inclue dans l'application. Hors je la possède déjà et l'ai déjà acheté (très voire trop cher). Y-a-t-il une offre particuliere pour les personnes dans mon cas?

Merci.


----------



## UTM-ViNcE (20 Novembre 2009)

Malheureusement non tu doit acheter si tu veux l'Europe et 99,99&#8364; il me semble c'est vrai que sa fait cher


----------



## twinworld (22 Novembre 2009)

Vous pouvez essayer de contacter Apple iTunes Store. Mais ça me paraît assez mal embarqué. Je sais pas trop quel argument pourrait justifier que vous aimeriez un remboursement de la première application.

Bonne chance si vous essayez


----------



## Mythe Errant (22 Novembre 2009)

Je tente et je vous tiens au courant!


----------



## Pooki (22 Novembre 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> Vous pouvez essayer de contacter Apple iTunes Store. Mais ça me paraît assez mal embarqué. Je sais pas trop quel argument pourrait justifier que vous aimeriez un remboursement de la première application.
> 
> Bonne chance si vous essayez


Moi ca me semblerait normal de lui faire un avoir sur la version Europe, puisqu'il s'agit de la même chose....mais plus chere....


----------



## twinworld (23 Novembre 2009)

ça pourrait être un geste commercial. Mais y aurait rien de normal. Tom-Tom Europe et Tom-Tom France sont sortis en même temps, fallait choisir le bon tout de suite. 

En plus deux mois après l'achat, ça fait un peu long pour se rendre compte qu'on a pas pris la bonne version.

Et puis c'est qui qui va gérer l'éventuel remboursement ? Apple qui distribue ou TomTom qui édite ? 

Mais bon, s'il obtient quelque chose, tant mieux !!


----------



## Pooki (23 Novembre 2009)

En même temps, c'est tout benef pour eux, ils se font 40 Euros de plus. Ils devraient proposer de base, des évolutions vers plus da cartes à tarifs préférentiels aussi.


----------



## Mythe Errant (30 Novembre 2009)

Comme promis, je vous tiens au courant : apple et Tom-Tom se rejettent la responsabilité : 

Voici leurs messages en réponse au mien : 

Apple : 

"Veuillez noter que le developpeur de l'application est la meilleure source d'information au sujet de Tom-Tom France. Par conséquent, je vous encourage à le contacter."

Tom-Tom :

"A l'achat de l&#8217;application vous aviez le choix entre une carte Européen ou une carte régionale, vous avez optez pour une carte régional, malheureusement nous n&#8217;offrons pas pour le moment de solution d&#8217;extension de la cartographie, avez-vous remarqué que l&#8217;application étais vendu par Apple et non TomTom, donc dans le cadre de ce partenariat il y a des restriction d&#8217;usage, j&#8217;espère que ces explication vous aiderons à comprendre dans quelle mesure certaines options ne vous sont pas disponible"


----------



## Mythe Errant (5 Décembre 2009)

Fin de l'histoire : voici le mail d'apple : 

"J'ai émis un remboursement de 69,99  pour cet achat accidentel de "TomTom France". Le crédit correspondant apparaîtra dici 3 à 5 jours sur la carte de crédit utilisée pour cet achat.

Remarque : je ne pourrais pas émettre dautres remboursements liés à un achat accidentel. Il sagit dune exception à nos conditions générales de vente.

Malheureusement, Apple n'est pas responsable du contenu des applications et de leurs modifications. L'App Store est une plate-forme de distribution d'applications."

=))


----------



## twinworld (5 Décembre 2009)

bravo !


----------



## PO_ (22 Décembre 2009)

Je voudrais simplement poser une question qui m'est venue à l'esprit en consultant le site de TomTom

* La solution complète pour iPhone n'est-elle pas une arnaque ?*

Cette question peut sembler provocatrice mais si l'on additionne : 

- le kit 100 &#8364;
- la cartographie Europe Occidentale : 100 &#8364; (en promo de noël en ce moment à 79,99&#8364
- la cartographie Europe Orientale : 70 &#8364;, * soit un total de 270&#8364;*

on arrive à un prix supérieur à celui d'un GPS dédié (TomTom GO 750), aux environ de 260 &#8364;. Celui-ci comprend la même cartographie...


----------



## Pooki (23 Décembre 2009)

PO_ a dit:


> Je voudrais simplement poser une question qui m'est venue à l'esprit en consultant le site de TomTom
> 
> * La solution complète pour iPhone n'est-elle pas une arnaque ?*
> 
> ...



Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec to, c'est pour celà que je vais rester avec mon GPS Mio en attendant. A la limite le seul avantage est d'avoir 1 seul appareil pour tout ça, mais est ce que ça vaut ce prix????? 
De plus, Google propose son GPS gratuitement dans les téléphones Android....si ça continu, le choix sera vite fait !!!


----------



## divoli (23 Décembre 2009)

Sans compter qu'il faut un iPhone (forcément). 

Mais bon, si je me souviens bien, quand j'ai acheté mon GPS TomTom (je parle de l'appareil dédié à la navigation automobile), je n'avais droit au maj que durant quelques mois, ensuite il fallait repartir sur un abonnement. De plus l'abonnement concernant les cartes est distinct de l'abonnement des radars. Au final ce n'est pas si bon marché que ça, chez TomTom, de toute façon. Il faut voir sur le long terme, c'est un peu comme pour les imprimantes où les fabricants se rattrapent sur le prix des cartouches d'encre (il faut se possible se rabattre sur des cartouches génériques, et encore...).


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2009)

Navigon Europe comprend pays de l'est et de l'ouest : un peu d'économie réalisée si on ne prend pas tomtom.

Pour ce qui est du GPS, il fonctionne aussi sur iPod Touch avec le kit tomtom adapté ou un kit universel Magellan.


----------



## divoli (23 Décembre 2009)

La question serait aussi de savoir ce qui va se passer avec les mises à jour des cartes ? Est-ce que Navigon, TomTom et cie vont redemander de passer à la caisse, et comment. Ce qui, il me semble, n'est jamais arrivé sur l'Appstore pour une quelconque application.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2009)

J'ai jamais dû repasser à la caisse et à chaque mise-à-jour je suppose qu'on «rafraîchit» les cartes.


----------



## divoli (23 Décembre 2009)

Peut-être parce que l'achat est trop récent. Mais je n'arrive pas à imaginer ces sociétés proposer des mises-à-jour de cartes gratuitement sur le long terme. A moins que ce soit les règles de l'Appstore qui imposent cela.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2009)

AMHA ça sera payant le jour où on passera à une version 2.0, en attendant c'est gratuit.


----------



## Pooki (23 Décembre 2009)

Oui, à mon avis les cartes deviendront payantes au fur et à mesure. Puisque dans ce cas, des que j'ai un autre iPhone, je garde le premier juste pour en faire un GPS, ca sera plus rentable que repayer 100 Euros de cartes tous les ans.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2009)

Je me suis mal exprimé : je pense qu'on payera pour passer à une nouvelle version majeure (2.0?) de l'application mais qu'on ne payera pas les cartes. Sauf si, évidemment, l'application propose d'acheter des cartes supplémentaires _inApp_.


----------



## divoli (23 Décembre 2009)

Oui, mais cela est finalement une façon déguisée de refaire payer les mises à jour de cartes, comme sur un GPS traditionnel. Dans le cas de GPS traditionnel, on ne te fait pas payer l'application, qui est fournie gratuitement, même ses mises à jour. Ce que l'on te fait repayer, généralement sous la forme d'un abonnement, ce sont les mises à jour des cartes pour une durée déterminée (généralement 1 an).


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2009)

C'était juste une supposition. Pour faire payer une version 2.0, il faudra qu'elle apporte pas mal d'innovations pour que ça passe. En attendant c'est gratuit.


----------

